# The Operating System poll



## Alfador (Jun 28, 2014)

Also an OS discussion thread.

Do you think programmers and the like should exclusively use free OSs like BSD and Linux, even though a programmer can grow just as easy on a Microsoft environment?


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Actually if you want to program on windows you need to take some steps in disabling all that data farming within the OS and I'd say its much safer in a linux environment. 






this awesome ex-microsoft employee explains it all in depth.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

I dont program, but i do think programmers should definitely learn linux. Personally im not attached to any os(tho i do openly hate naz...i mean apple) to me whatever os works for you is what you should be using. That even includes mac(which i do use from time to time) even tho i just ripped on em a sentence ago .


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Uh, does FreeBSD include OSX in this case? I partitioned my Mac's SSD, so I run both OSX and Windows 10 (installed so I could write C# and Verilog code).

I really hate all the Linux distributions I've used, so obviously my answer to the question is no, unless you're a Linux developer. Besides, some devs make a living writing apps that run only on the Windows platform, so that's obviously going to require Windows for debugging.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I am a Microsoft fan - I like their ecosystem when it comes to their design, the Xbox, Windows Phone, Office, Windows, OneDrive, Skype, OneNote - it's all brilliant. I think Apple is overpriced and doesn't seem to allow for as much personalisation. Anyways, as this thread is about operating system, I have to say that if I hadn't started with Windows I'd have found Linux to be better designed but since there are so many variations and the only thing they have in common is the kernel, I can't say it's my choice. Windows is easy to use and has the most games and commercial software available for it. Although in terms of development I've never even tried programming in C# and I find Visual Studio to be horrendously unintuitive compared to Java programming in Eclipse, NetBeans or IntelliJ. I think overall Windows is the best blend of consumer and developer, Mac is definitely more for consumers/creative people and Linux better suited for systems developers.


----------



## Alfador (Jun 28, 2014)

peyandkeele said:


> think programmers should definitely learn linux.


I can agree. Different from Windows, Linux has almost a direct connection between your user experience and programming itself. That is, in some advanced distros anyway. Distros like Ubuntu and Mint can suit most of The Common User™.



Yomiel said:


> I really hate all the Linux distributions I've used.


What makes you say that? And yes, the common sense is that devs usually work writing applications for Microsoft operating systems since that's the market's focus. I wouldn't say it's the same for most of computer science researchers and the like. Linux is a pretty modular platform.




nO_d3N1AL said:


> I like their ecosystem when it comes to their *design*


With all honesty, if we're talking about user interface, I've never been a fan of Microsoft's approach to it. And believe, because I'm actually into this stuff


nO_d3N1AL said:


> the Xbox, Windows Phone, Office, Windows, OneDrive, Skype, OneNote - it's all brilliant.


They're really useful services, I just fear that Microsoft's approach on user data and privacy made me look the other way about 'em. Specially Skype, it's getting worse every major update and becoming more and more of a memory hog.



nO_d3N1AL said:


> I think Apple is overpriced and doesn't seem to allow for as much personalisation.


It's what you would expect from a straight up proprietary and evil company. Also, it's already beautiful by default. 



nO_d3N1AL said:


> I have to say that if I hadn't started with Windows I'd have found Linux to be better designed but since there are so many variations and the only thing they have in common is the kernel, I can't say it's my choice. Windows is easy to use and has the most games and commercial software available for it. Although in terms of development I've never even tried programming in C# and I find Visual Studio to be horrendously unintuitive compared to Java programming in Eclipse, NetBeans or IntelliJ. I think overall Windows is the best blend of consumer and developer, Mac is definitely more for consumers/creative people and Linux better suited for systems developers.


Yeah, I agree. It's good to find a balance, tho. People get too much baby-sitted growing on a Windows environment that they actually ignore several aspects of today's computer industry and don't really know that that can be pretty bad for them. I'm highly aware of my internet privacy issues now, that I could've been way before if I grew in a different environment. But that doesn't stop me from using Windows in an honesty. Even though I've used several Linux distribution and just set up Arch on a virtual machine, I'm still fond of what Windows can give me and what stops me from completely moving to Linux.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Alfador said:


> What makes you say that? And yes, the common sense is that devs usually work writing applications for Microsoft operating systems since that's the market's focus. I wouldn't say it's the same for most of computer science researchers and the like. Linux is a pretty modular platform.


I dislike using the command line for many tasks, I dislike using dysfunctional drivers, and I dislike like having a small pool of functional software available (relative to more commonly used operating systems). I'm sure it's good for academics (provided they're not researching something related to a Microsoft/Apple proprietary language.. and idk why they would lol) and those who love customization or possibly hacking (raw sockets and whatnot are probably useful plus there are those distributions written exclusively for penetration testing), but it's not for me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I would only use Linux for some really fun and unrealistic purpose, for example making a ps2 run Linux or just run it in a VM for fun. But for all else, windows 98 is fine.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

Tbh alot of windows 10 privacy stuff doesnt bother me. Im well aware of what there doing and how there collecting data. They say its to improve the experience, and if there doing more than that, its irrelevant because all user friendly os collect data(apple is doing it too, just like google with android). Yea i opened a can of worms with this comment, i know.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not sure which to choose because I use both Linux and Windows about equally. I think a lot of people, at least the ones I know, would be better off using Linux for web surfing since I've grown tired of being the one that gets called to clean up horrid malware infections and hijacked browsers. Ubuntu is a user friendly Linux OS now. I've tried getting people to use sandboxing programs to at least minimize the risk of infections in Windows, but it seems they just won't listen.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> I'm not sure which to choose because I use both Linux and Windows about equally. I think a lot of people, at least the ones I know, would be better off using Linux for web surfing since I've grown tired of being the one that gets called to clean up horrid malware infections and hijacked browsers. Ubuntu is a user friendly Linux OS now. I've tried getting people to use sandboxing programs to at least minimize the risk of infections in Windows, but it seems they just won't listen.


But downloading illegal movies and music from obscure websites is just too fun. who cares if i contract malicious software, pfft rootkits.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Linux, but this is because I don't have to download drivers when the need arises.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Windows = loving wife, Linux = fiery homewrecker. Unlike realty, both can work perfectly together, so I swing a lot between them.


peyandkeele said:


> Tbh alot of windows 10 privacy stuff doesnt bother me. Im well aware of what there doing and how there collecting data. They say its to improve the experience, and if there doing more than that, its irrelevant because all user friendly os collect data(apple is doing it too, just like google with android). Yea i opened a can of worms with this comment, i know.


We have yet to see a proper in-depth package analysis of data sent on either level of telemetry that reveals more than a list of addresses where data goes. Meanwhile, data collection described in Technet article looks nothing like one would call "horrible spying data harvesting straight outta HDD". Only at Full level user personal info <can> be sent <if> it could be a trigger to the problem - and is deleted from MS after about 30 days. And nobody forces that on you unless you're enrolled in Insider program. Corporate users who even tried to ban W10 might as well keep older versions or use Enterprise/BDSMLTSB edition.


Another Lost Cause said:


> Ubuntu is a user friendly Linux OS now. I've tried getting people to use sandboxing programs to at least minimize the risk of infections in Windows, but it seems they just won't listen.


Kubuntu or Suse would be better with a more familiar KDE I guess.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would only use Linux for some really fun and unrealistic purpose, for example making a ps2 run Linux or just run it in a VM for fun. But for all else, windows 98 is fine.


I'd want to run XP, but that's now out of the bag. Now I just run Ubuntu because I don't have to find drivers online, but I would still need Windows for my next laptop just because Saints Row 2 doesn't work on WINE and there's no Mac version of the game.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

SJWDefener said:


> I'd want to run XP, but that's now out of the bag. Now I just run Ubuntu because I don't have to find drivers online, but I would still need Windows for my next laptop just because Saints Row 2 doesn't work on WINE and there's no Mac version of the game.


I have windows 8. I never got a severe virus or anything but every time I want to download a program, it just downloads a downloader that installs malware that ruins my homepage on my Internet browsers.
I would like a Mac to do things with my iDevices which would be a lot of fun. But it seems my future is set in, it will be windows.
When I go to college, I will need a windows laptop. So it will have to be that way. 
Darn, why can't I do NSA work on an iPad Pro?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would like a Mac to do things with my iDevices which would be a lot of fun.


Doesn't Windows 10 have that with Continuum? Apparently, Ubuntu will also have something similar called Convergence. Considering how Apple and Android are on top of the smartphone world, it's pretty annoying they don't really have something similar. I use a remote desktop client app, but I would like the information to be presented in a mobile-friendly way.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

SJWDefener said:


> Doesn't Windows 10 have that with Continuum? Apparently, Ubuntu will also have something similar called Convergence. Considering how Apple and Android are on top of the smartphone world, it's pretty annoying they don't really have something similar. I use a remote desktop client app, but I would like the information to be presented in a mobile-friendly way.


There is a tablet mode on windows 10.
I was confused at first because that wasn't what I meant. I was talking Xcode and those other apple exclusives.
Windows 10 works with a touch screen, like MS Edge works like any mobile browser, but I tried to use it with google chrome and there was no scrolling gesture. That was sad.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I use OSX, because my fiance gave me this computer and it just so happened to be a Mac. I'm a beginning programmer. I also learned some Linux once upon a time but I've never actually used it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've worked on all but Mac OS. I program and work in IT. I use Windows at home mostly because I'm lazy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SJWDefener said:


> I'd want to run XP, but that's now out of the bag. Now I just run Ubuntu because I don't have to find drivers online, but I would still need Windows for my next laptop just because Saints Row 2 doesn't work on WINE and there's no Mac version of the game.


Still running XP. Some of my favorite old school games don't work on anything else.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Windows. I don't program.
INFP sibling. Windows. Starting programming.
INTJ buddy. Linux. Programmer and works in IT.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm pretty much OS agnostic - use the right tool for the right job. My main work computer is a Mac, for peace of mind: I get to run a UNIX-like environment with a GUI which actually works out of the box, with a selection of software that closely overlaps with what I need for work, and last but not least: which is snappy to use. 
My gaming computer, home server, firewall, and secondary media center all run various distributions of GNU/Linux, or FreeBSD. The servers I manage at work mostly run Windows, but many of the appliances and Internet facing services run GNU/Linux.
I work in IT but I don't work with programming.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

On my computer I dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu. I'd like to be Windows-independent but there are some things that just don't seem viable to me on Linux. Audio production, for example. There aren't many DAWs that run natively on Linux and I don't like any of the ones I tried.

For whatever reason, companies that make audio software and hardware tend to favor Mac.


----------



## Alfador (Jun 28, 2014)

Who said:


> For whatever reason


money


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I use Windows 7/8.1/Windows 10 normally and work mostly with repairing and refurbishing computers for resale. My home desktop is Windows 8.1 and my personal laptop is Manjaro running on the Linux 4.3.3 kernel and XFCE4 desktop environment.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Who said:


> On my computer I dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu. I'd like to be Windows-independent but there are some things that just don't seem viable to me on Linux. Audio production, for example. There aren't many DAWs that run natively on Linux and I don't like any of the ones I tried.
> 
> For whatever reason, companies that make audio software and hardware tend to favor Mac.





Alfador said:


> money


The quick answer to why Mac has been traditionally preferred is probably spelled "latency". Getting low latency sound recording at consumer-grade prices on the PC was nearly hopeless for a long while. Design choices in the Linux kernel caused stock GNU/Linux systems to be bad DAWs too for quite a long time. 

Today, I'd agree that money is the driving factor:
a) Creating a better DAW software stack than the commercial ones available would require a huge investment of time on the part of the developers (and time pretty much is money in this context).
b) Any commercial users of recording equipment would need to be convinced that ripping out what they have and replacing it with something completely different is worth the hassle, the investment and the (at least temporary) loss in production that inevitably follows a change in the production flow.

For those who want to experiment, I know that there is a GNU/Linux distribution called Ubuntu Studio that should be relatively simple to try out. It runs a low-latency kernel and comes pre-packaged with DAW software (amongst others).


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> The quick answer to why Mac has been traditionally preferred is probably spelled "latency". Getting low latency sound recording at consumer-grade prices on the PC was nearly hopeless for a long while. Design choices in the Linux kernel caused stock GNU/Linux systems to be bad DAWs too for quite a long time.
> 
> Today, I'd agree that money is the driving factor:
> a) Creating a better DAW software stack than the commercial ones available would require a huge investment of time on the part of the developers (and time pretty much is money in this context).
> ...


Yeah, I thought about trying Ubuntu Studio. There actually are some programs in Linux I was thinking about trying like Ardour and Guitarix and I probably will experiment with Linux audio production once I get my audio interface, but I'm still going to keep dual booting if only to get a comparison of using live instruments on both systems.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I just found out Bitwig runs on Linux. May be worth checking out for my needs.


----------

